
Scrum Anti-Patterns - jetheredge
https://www.simplethread.com/scrum-anti-patterns/
======
dondenoncourt
I like being agile (or having agility) agile is a verb not a noun. I like this
post as it points out Scrum Anti-patterns that are all too common with the
practice of not-so-nimble Agile.

------
flavio81
Good article with important observations, in particular the "Point
Procrastination" part.

